

The People Who Can't Not Run - njrc
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/streakers-in-sneakers/371347/?single_page=true

======
foldr
I guess I'm in a grumpy mood today, but isn't this just an example of how
seriously _boring_ Americans can be about their hobbies? If you want to obsess
over a particular exercise, that's fine, but do the rest of us need to hear
about it at such length? Exercise or don't. There are more interesting things
to talk about.

